# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Historical Video Mapping

## intipablo

Hello Everyone! I'm here today because recently I have been working hard on a project made to recreate alternate and historical scenarios through mapping! This style is a very underrated style and one that I believe deserves to be much more popular. I'm not sure how many of you might be interested in something like this. But I have started up a youtube channel where I will be making videos through this style. If any of you have the time, I would love it if you spared some time to check it out! And this is just the beginning, I hope to improve the mapping quality, video quality, etc. A LOT soon!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiE...TW-nEzs_CsRqYA

----------


## intipablo

If anyone's wondering! The first 2 episodes are already out! Stay tuned for more, and I hope some of you might be enjoying it!

----------

